
Anki, Ten Thousand Cards Later - lettergram
http://rs.io/2014/04/05/anki-10000-cards-later.html
======
adammichaelc
I used Anki a lot during school, especially to study physics, chemistry,
physiology, and other science classes. I had thousands of cards by the end,
and flew through university courses that others _really_ struggled with.

I've kicked around the idea of using it now, but I can't convince myself that
the benefit of memorizing outweighs the cost of all the time I would need to
dedicate to this.

------
forgotprevpass
What kind of content do you use for Anki?

